# Harriet von Waldenfels



## Thomase004 (12 Aug. 2020)

Hi!

Harriet von Waldenfels aus dem ZDF MoMa ist leider echt unterrepräsentiert im Vergleich zu den anderen Morningshow Hosts. 

Heute zum Beispiel wieder sehr sehenswert mit Rock.


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Aug. 2020)

Thomase004 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Harriet von Waldenfels aus dem ZDF MoMa ist leider echt unterrepräsentiert im Vergleich zu den anderen Morningshow Hosts.
> 
> Heute zum Beispiel wieder sehr sehenswert mit Rock.



und du hattest doch was zu sabbern


----------



## Kreator550 (7 Sep. 2020)

Gibt´s bei Papa Paule

:angry:


----------



## Thomase004 (24 Sep. 2020)

Danke!!! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Thomase004 (24 Sep. 2020)

Das neue Studio Setting vom ZDF MoMa zerstört leider alles 😡


----------

